# Enfant agité



## Nounalex (29 Août 2022)

Bonjour à toutes/tous

Je viens sur ce forum afin d'avoir quelques avis.
En ce moment j'accueille deux enfants de 2ans/2ans et demi et ai moi-même deux enfants de 3ans et demi et de 11mois. 

Mon post concernant le petit garçon de 2ans et demi que j'accueille depuis le mois de mai.
C'est un petit garçon très actif qui a besoin de beaucoup se dépenser et je rencontre quelques difficultés avec lui depuis un moment. 
Je m'explique : une fois j'ai tenté une sortie dans une ferme pédagogique et il était intenable. Il courait partout, lançait des objets/cailloux sur les animaux, criait sans arrêt... À la maison, lors des activités proposées comme en jeux libres, il jette beaucoup de choses à travers la pièce ce qui peut être dangereux parfois pour les autres enfants présents. Il arrache tout des mains des autres et crie s'il n'obtient pas l'objet tant convoité. Il course mon chat malgré mes avertissement (mon chat est adorable mais commence a lui feuler dessus quand elle le voit. Ce qu'elle ne fait jamais avec les autres enfants accueillis ou enfants de la famille)
Je le vois aussi beaucoup s'énerver sur ses activités (les pauvres mines de feutres s'en souviennent).

Bref, ça devient très compliqué. Je passe mon temps à le reprendre car ils n'arrête pas non plus de se disputer avec mon fils au point de le pousser, griffer et mordre. 

J'en ai évidemment parlé aux parents mais apparemment il n'est pas comme ça ni chez lui (il est fils unique pour le moment) ni avec ses cousins et je ne sais plus trop quoi faire.

Je ne veux pas mettre les parents dans l'embarras c'est pourquoi je n'ai pas encore rompu le contrat mais j'hésite sérieusement à le faire car voir mon fils se faire bousculer chez lui et se retrouver avec des traces de morsures ou griffures ce n'est pas possible.
Je commence aussi à avoir peur pour ma fille de 11mois qui s'est déjà pris un objet sur le front.

Financièrement j'ai besoin de ce contrat, je ne veux pas mettre les parents dans l'embarras mais je vois bien que mon fils vit mal cette présence et j'avoue que ça en devient stressant aussi au seins du foyer.

Des conseils ?

Merci beaucoup pour vos retours et votre lecture !


----------



## assmatzam (29 Août 2022)

Bonjour 

Si vous sentez que vous avez été au bout de ce que vous pouvez proposer sans qu'il n'y ait d'amélioration je vous conseille d'arrêter 

Cherchez un autre contrat et dès que vous aurez trouvé vous donnez votre démission 

Pensez à vous et à la qualité de votre accueil avant de pensez aux parents


----------



## Nounalex (29 Août 2022)

En effet c'est ce que j'essaie de me dire mais en tant que toute nouvelle agréée j'ai encore dû mal à ne pas me mettre à la place des parents qui vont devoir galérer à trouver un nouveau moyen de garde 😣
Mais je vois aussi que mon fils vit mal cette présence et même s'il entre en maternelle jeudi, il le verra les après midi, mercredis et vacances donc...

Je pensais voir avec le RPE si une autre assmat serait dispo pour prendre le relais..?


----------



## Griselda (29 Août 2022)

Ca me rapelle beaucoup mon tout 1er contrat: un petit qui ne passait pas plus de 20 secondes sur une activité même physique. Il semblait sans cesse déborder de lui même. Mais chez lui c'était pareil, voir pire. J'avais réussis à "dompter la bête" avec beaucoup de présence à ses côtés. Il avait besoin d'être enveloppé, canalisé mais aussi encouragé dans cette capacité à être autre chose qu'un "brise-fer". Après une période où j'ai du lui démontrer que je ne le laisserais pas faire ce qu'il veut il a pu apprendre à se poser un peu et nous avons découvert ensemble qu'il était extremement intelligent, une memoire phénoménale et une capacité à échafauder un plan pour arriver à ses fins très elaboré: un diamant brut.
C'était un enfant que je n'aurais pas pu suivre d'assez pres pour obtenir ce resultat en ayant aussi 3 autres enfants à gérer. A l'école ça été d'ailleurs la plus grande difficulté: 2 adultes pour 30 enfants alors qu'il en aurait fallut un pour lui seul... bref, enfant à particularité peut être?
Ou bien ses PE n'ont pas l'occasion de se rendre compte de ce temperament parce qu'ils sont seuls avec lui?
Avec les cousins, selon l'âge des cousins peut être qu'on les laisse en autonomie dans une pièce et qu'on ne sait pas trop qu'il agit pareil?
La question c'est aussi de savoir où était il avant de venir chez toi? Tout seul avec Maman en congés parental et du coup il se sent abandonné, ne comprend pas pourquoi tout à coup il doit venir chez Nounou qui n'est autre qu'une Maman elle aussi mais s'occupe aussi de ses enfants en même temps: pourquoi eux peuvent être avec leur Maman et pas moi? Se demande t il?

A ta place je contacterais la PMI pour demander qu'on vienne l'observer et te donner quelques conseils.


----------



## nounoucat1 (29 Août 2022)

Bonjour ce n'est pas simple. A 2ans et demi c'est l'opposition et le test des réactions de l'adulte. Quand ce petit jette un jouet il faut dire stop si tu jettes tu n'as plus le jouet.et on supprime le jouet en question. Si ce petit prend un jouet dans la main lui reprendre pour le rendre au copain. Et l'orienter vers un autre jouet du même genre. 
Si ne pas avoir le jouet du copain le fait crier ou pleurer tant pis! On ne lui cède pas pour autant.
Ce petit garçon est fils unique a sa maison toute l'attention est sur lui pour lui. Dans le groupe de nounou il attire l'attention en étant terrible.
Beaucoup de jeu en extérieur pour courir faire du foot. Et surtout beaucoup de félicitations quand il se comporte bien. Ne rien lâcher faire respecter les règles de chez vous par exemple.il est interdit de taper et faire mal. 
Et répéter répéter avec patience et calme mais fermeté un jour le petit accepté les règles. Il peut aussi y avoir de la jalousie vis a vis de votre fils qui reste avec sa maman.


----------



## Nounalex (29 Août 2022)

Avant d'être avec moi il était chez une autre assMat mais je n'arrive pas à en savoir plus.
Les parents m'ont dit qu'ils souhaitaient une assMat dans ma ville plutôt que la leur car le travail du Papa est dans ma ville justement donc plus pratique. L'autre assMat faisait trop d'heures à cause de ça. 🤷🏼

J'ai contacté la PMI bien avant les vacances mais la puéricultrice était en arrêt donc j'attends toujours...


----------



## Nounalex (29 Août 2022)

Oui je n'arrête pas de répéter qu'il ne faut pas jeter, pas taper, pas morde...
Pour le fait d'arracher des mains il le fait systématiquement à tous. Même des jouets auxquels il n'avait jamais prêté attention avant 😔
Mes journées se résument à tenter de le calmer et gérer les bagarres.


----------



## liline17 (29 Août 2022)

plein de possibilités expliquent ce comportement, peut être qu'il n'a pas aimé changer d'AM, peut être qu'il se comportait chez elle comme ça et qu'elle a démissionné, et peut être qu'il est difficile avec ses parents mais qu'ils ne veulent pas le voir.
J'ai un petit qui était compliqué chez moi et facile avec ses parents, j'avais un petit doute et un matin qu'il était seul avec moi, tout c'est très bien passé.
Peut être qu'il a besoin d'une AM ayant peu d'enfants en accueil et pour un peu, démissionner lui rendrait service.
En tout cas bon courage, dans notre métier, on hésite un peu trop à démissionner, alors que parfois, c'est la bonne solution pour tout le monde.


----------



## Griselda (29 Août 2022)

Il est certain que changer de mode d'accueil n'est jamais anodin, à 2 ans c'est encore plus compliqué, surtout si les raisons sont assez peu compréhensives pour lui. Peut être est il en conflit de loyauté avec la précédente AM? Si je suis intenable avec celle ci, peut être pourrais je retourner chez l'ancienne, là où il y avait aussi mes copains? Bref, discuter avec lui. Lui montrer l'exemple de comment on fait pour être agréable. Et tenir avec fermeté aussi tes règles qui étaient probablement les mêmes chez l'autre AM.


----------



## Nounalex (29 Août 2022)

Bin déjà, nous n'avons pas eu de vraie période d'adaptation (si je n'avais pas insisté il n'y en aurait même pas eu du tout). Les parents travaillaient et avaient aussi des RDV autres parfois au dernier moment donc la période d'adaptation prévue n'a pas pu être réellement faite vu que certains jours ont été annulés.
Et en ce qui concerne les transmissions c'est inexistant. Le père le dépose le matin comme un livreur amazon et le soir pareil, il le prend, chaussures à la main et hop ! Dans la voiture.
La maman a l'air de s'intéresser un peu plus dans le sens où elle répond aux photos envoyées de la journée et regarde le carnet de liaison mais en dehors de ça... 🤷🏼


----------



## nounoucat1 (30 Août 2022)

Bonjour il va falloir trouver tes solutions ou stopper le contrat seulement si tu démissionnes pas d'aide de pôle emploi y a t il beaucoup de demandes par chez vous ??
Ce contrat n'a pas bien commence je ne vois pas pourquoi il n'y a pas eu adaptation et pourquoi le papa est fuyant en mode livraison rapide la nounou précédente a t'elle démissionné ??
A 2ans si le petit parle bien il faut avoir une discussion sérieuse avec lui. Ce matin le prendre entre 4 yeux pour lui expliquer les interdits chez toi. Interdit de jeter les jouets de prendre dans la main du copain.interdit de taper mordre griffer. 
Après il va falloir le surprendre si un jour il a beaucoup jeter le lendemain tu fais un tout mou 🤔🤣je m'explique tu ranges tous les jouets durs. Au milieu de la salle de jeu tu installes toutes les peluches ,tissus foulards poupées de chiffon petits coussins que des jouets mous en expliquant que les tous mous ne font pas mal que l'on peut se coucher dessus. 
Il faut aussi aller au parc le matin et faire courir ce petit et s'il court très vite bien le valoriser c'est un champion.
Travailler sur les émotions avec le monstre des émotions les reconnaître les nommer à maîtriser.
Quand le petit est agité s'assoir ensemble au sol pour lire des histoires et chanter des comptines.
Si tu es une maman caline pas plus a tes enfants qu'aux accueillis sur la journée de travail. 
Et parler à ce petit de son arrivée chez toi. Lui dire je ne sais pas trop pourquoi tu as changé de nounou ,savoir comment il l'appelait pour en parler. Bien lui dire que tu es contente de le recevoir que vous allez faire plein de choses ensemble. 
Allez pour faire plaisir a métal ,atelier peinture choisir 3 couleurs d'été rouge jaune et du coup orange spécial peinture a doigts. Une grande feuille canson pour chaque enfant 3 petits tas de peinture directement sur la feuille et ils étaient du bout des doigts ou a plein main après une bonne patouille ......


----------



## nounoucat1 (30 Août 2022)

Prendre un coton tige a gros bout pour tracer des lignes sur la peinture du plus bel effet 
Stop il faut faire sécher et le lendemain une nouvelle feuille et cette fois peinture noire et blanche un petit tas de chaque et on travaille aux doigts si ça plaît aux petits quand c'est sec nounou découpe une girafe un éléphant ( les formes en bois se trouvent au magasin art plastique) les animaux noirs ou gris sont a coller sur la première peinture aux couleurs vives. Tout ça pour que le petit soit valoriser et puisse être félicite pour son oeuvre .l'été en Afrique ou l'été au zoo. 
Allez courage il faut réussir à apprivoiser ce terrible two !


----------



## angèle1982 (30 Août 2022)

Alors je vous donnerais comme conseil de faire attention à vos propres enfants les autres sont de passage et vous apportent l'argent mais je suis bien placé pour dire que nos enfants peuvent en souffrir alors ce petit "monstre" tant pis dehors ... surtout si vous avez déjà tout essayé avec lui ?  chez lui il est seul et surement enfant roi et avec les cousins peut-être plus âgés on lui passe tout pour avoir la paix en famille et le PE ne voient sans doute pas comment il est ou ne veulent pas voir ??? en tout cas ne laissez pas votre petit garçon en souffre douleur de l'autre ... maintenant essayez de trouver un autre contrat un bébé de préférence ce serait sans doute mieux si votre agrément vous le permet !!! COURAGE !!!


----------



## Nounalex (30 Août 2022)

Dialoguer avec lui j'aimerais bien mais il ne parle pas. À deux ans et demi, pour lui, une voiture s'appelle "bla bla", un oiseau "cococ" et un chien "bap bap"
Donc difficile de dialoguer...

Nous sortons tous les matins quoi qu'il arrive ! Je propose toujours des activités où tout le monde peux participer sans problème (peinture, dessins, gommettes (j'en ai avec des voitures, camions et. Qu'il adore), pâte à modeler avec plein d'emporte pièces et ustensiles pour faire des empreintes de toutes sortes...).
Niveau câlins je n'en refuse jamais, aussi bien aux enfants accueillis qu'à mes propres enfants. J'explique les règles sans arrêt en me plaçant à leur hauteur, je les félicite tous autant les uns que les autres.

Vraiment je commence à me dire que c'est simplement les caractères qui ne s'accordent pas entre ces deux là.

Chez nous il y a de la demande, oui, mais surtout pour septembre et ce mois débute jeudi 😅😅😅


----------



## nounoucat1 (30 Août 2022)

Alors correction pas de discussion juste un monologue 🤔🥴a 2ans et demi les petits dont je m'occupais faisaient de la discussion pas toujours parfaitement prononcée mais compréhensible . 
Ça se peut que 2 caractères ne s'accordent pas.


----------



## Nounalex (30 Août 2022)

Vraiment je n'arrive pas à comprendre.
Il est avec nous depuis mai et tout allait bien malgré le manque d'adaptation. Parfois des disputes entre les deux garçons mais rien de bien méchant, pas de morsures ou autre. Là, c'est gratuit, il passe à côté de mon fils et il le bouscule ou le mord sans raison apparente.

Je m'y suis quand-même attachée, il a toujours été gentil dans le fond mais en ce moment c'est l'enfer et je me dit que malgré les remontrances et autres, rien y fait et c'est mon fils qui prend (et le chat, mais c'est une autre histoire).
Déjà que pour mon garçon ce n'est pas forcément évident de prêter certaines de ses affaires, son espace et partager sa maman, si en plus un enfant dont je m'occupe devient méchant avec lui c'est pas possible !!!


----------



## Griselda (30 Août 2022)

Bon, il me semble qu'il y a beaucoup de zone d'ombre ce qui peut expliquer en partie l'attitude de cet enfant.
Il va falloir prendre le taureau par les cornes et solliciter une franche discussion avec eux pour leur demander de t'aider à mieux accompagner leur enfant. N'ais pas peur de dire gentiment mais clairement qu'il y a un souci et que tu aimerais qu'il soit reglé autant pour leur enfant que pour les autres car ta mission est de veiller au respect des besoins de TOUS les enfants chez toi. 
De 2 choses l'une:
- ils se vexent ils te feront peut être alors la bonne surprise de rompre le contrat (ce qui t'évitera à toi de démissionner et perdre tes droits au chômage pour minimum 4 mois)
- ils comprennent qu'ils ont affaire à une pro' qui cherche à les aider avec leur enfant, jouent la transparence, les choses rentrent dans l'ordre très rapidement car l'enfant sentira que tout le monde va dans la même direction.

Ne sachant pas ce qui a été dit ou pas à cet enfant ni comment il a quitté son AM j'aurais une discussion avec lui pour lui dire que je me doute que c'est difficile pour lui que ce changement. Que peut être il est triste de ne plus voir son ancienne Nounou et ses copains de la bas. Qu'il a le droit d'être triste. Qu'il a le droit de penser à elle avec tendresse si c'est ce qu'il ressent. Qu'il a le droit AUSSI d'accepter d'apprendre à nous apprécier nous car cela ne changera rien au souvenir qu'il a de l'ancienne. Qu'on a le droit d'apprécier plusieurs personnes. Que moi même j’apprécie beaucoup beaucoup untel, untel, untel et aussi untel par exemple ... et évidemment toi même si des fois je trouve que tu joue un jeu de coquin ;-)

Tu sauras la prochaine fois que lors de l'adaptation si tu constate des Parents qui cherchent à l'esquiver qu'il faut tout de suite, même gentiement et avec humour, mettre les pieds dans le plat: "Hum hum? Est ce que vous ne seriez pas en train d'essayer d'esquiver le concept de l'adaptation dont nous avons parlé pourtant??? Je vous rapelle que cette période est très importante, elle l'est d'abord pour Votre Enfant mais pas seulement donc merci de consentir l'effort dont vous vous etiez pourtant engagé."
Dans notre metier il faut savoir affirmer ses convictions et les faire tenir. Mieux vaut un gentil clash au départ plutôt que d'être coincé durant plusieurs années avec une Famille qui ne te prends pas au serieux quand tu dis quelque chose.

Enfin si tu perçois que rien ne s'améliore et que les autres enfants ou toi même en souffriez alors oui il faudra faire preuve de courage: attraper les Parents et leur dire clairement que tu cherches un autre contrat pour les remplacer car ça ne se passe pas bien, pas bien non plus pour leur enfant. Qu'étant avertis (suis sympa!) libre à eux de trouver ma remplaçante avant moi et donc rompre le contrat eux mêmes s'ils ne veulent pas se retrouver le bec dans l'eau à la dernière minute. Que je les encourage à mieux prendre en compte l'avis d'experte de la prochaine pour esperer que ça se passe mieux la prochaine fois.


----------



## Nounalex (30 Août 2022)

Merci beaucoup pour tous ces précieux conseils !!!
Je ne cache pas que ce sujet est devenu un sujet tendu à la maison. Mon conjoint ne supporte plus de voir ce petit garçon malmener notre fils et être aussi turbulent. Chaque fois que ce sujet est lancé c'est une source de stress pour tous donc je pense sincèrement que rompre ce contrat sera la meilleure chose à faire. Je vais devoir prendre mon courage à deux mains et passer à l'action... 😣

Ça m'embête aussi pour ce petit qui va encore une fois devoir changer d'AM mais même si on est prêts à faire des concessions, ma famille passera toujours en 1er et là famille en paie les conséquences donc ça ne doit plus durer.


----------



## MeliMelo (31 Août 2022)

Bonjour Nounalex,

Je viens comme un cheveu sur la soupe juste pour un petit conseil qui n'a pas encore été dit et qui pourrait peut-être un peu aider sur certains points, même si ce ne sera pas suffisant à lui seul, au vu de la situation que vous décrivez. C'est d'utiliser la consigne positive. C'est à dire qu'un enfant quand on lui dit "ne jette pas ce jouet", dans son cerveau c'est compliqué la négation, il va d'abord comprendre le "je" associé à l'action "jeter le jouet" et avant même de comprendre la négation le jouet sera jeté. L'idée est donc que tous les interdits/consignes négatives, de les transformer en consignes positives.
Ne jette pas ce jouet = ce jouet reste dans ta main
Ne cours pas sur la route = Marche doucement à côté de moi sur le trottoir
Ne crie pas = Parle doucement
etc. etc. vous aurez compris le principe.
C'est assez compliqué à mettre en place tellement on est habitué à utiliser la négation, mais ça améliore vraiment la communication avec les plus petits.

Ca + la mise en place d'autres choses comme la verbalisation, l'identification de ses besoins (afin de les satisfaire au mieux), entre autres, pourraient avoir son effet. J'ai l'impression que cet enfant a besoin 1/ d'être rassuré/compris (et aussi par ses parents) 2/besoin de beaucoup bouger.

Après, si vous estimez avoir tout fait, c'est un métier où il faut aussi savoir se préserver pour durer, pour la qualité d'accueil des autres petits, pour votre propre équilibre ainsi que ceux de vos propres enfants, c'est important.

Bon courage.


----------



## nounoucat1 (31 Août 2022)

Nous avions étudié au relais la consigne positive c'est une habitude à prendre et ça détend beaucoup l'ambiance de ne plus dire et entendre NON


----------



## nounoucat1 (31 Août 2022)

Nounalex tu as fait ton choix tu vas vite retrouver le calme dans ta famille et ton travail. Quand vous êtes seulement en famille tu dis bien à ton fils que tu as décidé d'arrêter d'accueillir choubidou car personne n'a le droit de letaper et de le mordre.
Bonne journée


----------



## Nounalex (31 Août 2022)

Oui, justement j'ai eu une formation sur les neurosciences et en effet la négation a été abordée. J'essaie de m'y tenir le plus possible !


----------

